# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  URGENT Pétition - nième jour de grève de la faim contre les abus de pouvoir des élus

## Segusia52

*Mise à jour au 30/11/17 :* toujours en "grève de la faim allégée " (j'ai perdu le décompte des jours, et je ne veux pas raconter n'importe quoi). 

04 octobre 2017  : poursuite grève de la faim, mais régime atténué, sinon je vais claquer !

23 juin 2017 : https://www.change.org/p/ministre-de...es-d%C3%A9lits


Bonjour à tou(te)s !


Vous m'avez déjà bien aidée à faire démarrer mes pétitions qui sont hélas restées trop confidentielles (patrimoine local et "écolo").


Maintenant, je vous demande d'agir contre les abus de pouvoir et le harcèlement par les élus.


Diffusez, partagez, je crois que beaucoup de gens vont avoir des témoignages, particulièrement en PA (gestion des animaux errants, et de ceux des personnes vulnérables).


C'est très urgent. 


Pour mes litiges précédemment cités, je vais sans doute être amenée à commencer une grève de la faim, au plus tard mercredi  28 juin. Je crois que j'ai un peu la trouille !


Des conseils ??? Envoyez-moi de bonnes ondes !


Merci  :kissdog:



Bonjour,    

Dites voir : tout à fait égoïstement, j'ai besoin d'aide pour faire décoller *mes pétitions personnelles*. Une fois démarrées, ça roule !!

Protection de la Nature  - Sauvetage d'un bosquet protégé.

https://www.change.org/p/madame-la-m...nts-geosmes-52

Justice : poursuite et condamnation de vandales ayant détruit un vestige de la Grande Guerre !

https://www.change.org/p/%C3%A0-l-at...orps-1917-1919

De cette affaire-là, on cause de temps à autre dans le Journal de la Haute-Marne  !      

Il s'agit de lever l'impunité de vandales qui se sont sauvagement  attaqués à un ancien baraquement désaffecté de la Grande Guerre, que je tiens de mes grand-père et père, qui en avaient fait leur atelier artisanal depuis 1925, et que je voulais sauver et réhabiliter dans un but culturel et social, en lien avec l'histoire des populations civiles *(rien à voir avec l'apologie de la guerre et des combats je précise !).* Je demande une enquête.

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## Segusia52

Up

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai signé pas seulement pour le bien-fondé (évident) de ces deux protestations mais parce que ces pétitions sont bien rédigées, avec un superbe fond juridique ... on aimerait voir les diverses pétitions de la PA aussi bien argumentées !

----------


## Segusia52

J'ai reconnu votre nom parmi mes signataires, Corinne  ::  , et si j'avais la vie plus simple en ce moment, je ne demanderais pas mieux que d'avoir mon utilité,  m'impliquer plus en PA, et entre autres offrir mes dispositions pour aider au mieux ceux qui sont paumés face aux lois et au labyrinthe juridique.


Wo Unrecht zu Recht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht

_Lorsque l'injustice devient loi, la résistance devient un devoir

(Bertolt Brecht  )   
_
(Faut pas l'ébruiter, j'ai piraté en douce cette citation sur le site d'un mouvement qui se reconnaîtra s'il nous lit).

----------


## corinnebergeron

Vie compliquée mais militante !

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## Segusia52

Allez, hop et up ! Ça commence à bouger.

J'ai même des signataires aux USA. Sont moins frileux qu'ici face élus.

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## Segusia52

Allez up !!! Ça urge : j'ai un journaliste qui va me faire un bel article...bien mordant

----------


## bbjuin

Ça y est j'ai signé. Aimant l'histoire on ne doit pas laisser vandaliser les vestiges de notre passé.

On devrait te nommer responsable des pétitions pour nos amis les animaux

----------


## Segusia52

Allez, les gens de cur et surtout de courage  !!!
    (Adjudant PERICARD: _Debout les morts_! 8 avril 1915). 

Ça bouge beaucoup plus vite au niveau de signataires locaux, sur un second site de pétitions, mais sur celui-ci, j'ai les signatures de "pointures européennes " en écologie, protection de l'Environnement, et les assocs de Vétérans US, alors ...

----------


## leeloolulu

signé!!

----------


## banzai

z'arrive

----------


## Segusia52

Reçu à l'instant ceci du journaliste du jhm (Journal de la Haute-Marne). Je n'en crois pas un mot !

_"__Désolé pour le retard dans ma réponse. Comme je vous lavait indiqué, je partais en vacances en ce début juillet. Javais tenté de vous joindre sur votre ligne fixe en début de mois, mais sans succès. Depuis mon retour, jai connu de gros problèmes avec ma boîte mail professionnelle, lensemble des courriels quon mavait envoyés pendant mon absence demeurant introuvables... La situation vient seulement dêtre réglée, et jai pu enfin prendre connaissance des mails que vous mavez envoyés la semaine dernière."_

Non seulement il ne m'avait pas dit qu'il partait, mais il m'avait annoncé l'article pour le 5 juillet...Et j'ai un répondeur....vide, alors son baratin ! En revanche, j'avais écrit à sa "maison mère" régionale... Alors ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Ne rien attendre de personne pour éviter d'être déçu(e) et apprécier au centuple, le moindre geste accompli en notre faveur.
Comment te portes-tu ?

----------


## Segusia52

Plus tard, je viendrai vous raconter mon audition folklorique d'hier à la Gendarmerie, où je suis déjà une star.

La torture, ce fut après, quand j'allai chez une copine me remettre de mes émotions devant un thé vert bien sucré.

La gueuse, conviée à un gueuleton le soir, était en train de mettre au four des chouquettes au fromage, un cake salé, un gâteau à je ne sais plus quoi...et la bonne odeur s'en répandait jusqu'au bout de la rue.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

Bonjour Segusia,

Est-ce que tu vas bien?
Est-ce que tu es toujours en grève de la faim?
Et si oui, est-ce que tu es suivie par un médecin?

----------


## Segusia52

> Ne rien attendre de personne pour éviter d'être déçu(e) et apprécier au centuple, le moindre geste accompli en notre faveur.


Les jours passent et se ressemblent. C'est long !

Heureusement que je viens ici respirer un peu d'air frais avec des gens capables de croire en quelque chose de plus grand qu'eux.

Franchement, ce que je reçois de certaines connaissances est incroyablement décevant, et démontre qu'ils n'ont rien compris à rien.

Ainsi, à une ancienne relation de travail, à qui je demandais seulement de diffuser mon article, car elle connaît pas mal de monde : 

_ "Que le temps passe !..._
_J’aurai préféré avoir de vos nouvelles de façon plus gaie…_
_Je constate que vous êtes toujours accrochée à votre projet. Mais les causes matérielles les plus louables valent-elles de mettre sa santé en danger ?..."_

Preuve qu'il n'a absolument pas lu ce que je lui ai envoyé, qui ne concerne que ma révolte contre l'injustice.

Quant au bassement matériel, je le renvoie aux petits arrangements connus de tous que son administration a consentis avec les puissants depuis qu'elle a été créée, et qui ont détruit nos paysages, et parfois ruiné des personnes.

Jamais, au grand jamais, cet homme - qui chante tout haut que son père a été résistant - n'a osé se mouiller pour quoi que ce soit...

Je ne lui en veux même pas; c'est un baby-boomer qui a fait carrière au bon moment, pendant les 30 glorieuses, alors que tout lui est tombé tout rôti dans le bec.

C'est un fait que toutes les personnes qui me soutiennent de façon intelligente sont celles qui ont eu à se battre, qui ont peu, mais pourraient tout donner, qui ne restent pas vautrés dans leur confort égoïste.

Merci à elles de savoir encore s'indigner.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je t'ai délaissée, ce week end, Segusia.
Me sens un peu coupable.
Désolée.
Des nouvelles plus revigorantes ?

----------


## Segusia52

27 jours...Je n'aurais jamais cru que cela soit à la fois si facile, et si long.

Les bobos qui font tout un plat de leur petit jeûne à la soupe de légumes d'une semaine autour de la Nouvelle Lune me font doucement rigoler.

D'un autre côté, j'envie ceux qui font une grève en groupe, pour une grande idée, soutenus par d'autres "militants".



A part ça, des vertiges orthostatiques samedi soir. J'ai fait une entorse avec un verre de lait chaud très sucré, ce qui m'a permis de très bien dormir.

Et je commence à maigrir.

Bref, je rentre bien dans l'évolution chronologique de ce genre de "manifestation".

Ici, le lien du dernier article que le journal a daigné publier, en janvier dernier. Il faut que j'aille en chercher l'intégralité à la bibliothèque. Je ne me sens pourtant pas de conduire.

http://www.jhm.fr/communes/baraqueme...ant-la-justice



Vous voyez sur la photo à quel point c'est "dangereux" pour l'avenue...qui est 6 m plus loin, et 2 m plus haut...

Sur ma pétition, quelqu'un m'a demandé une adresse pour engueuler le journal de ne rien faire.

C'est ici : jhmcorte@jhmlangres.com

----------


## Segusia52

Perdu 9 kg. ne vous dirai pas sur combien  ::  , mais me voilà plus mince qu'à mes 20 ans, et ça ne me plait pas du tout.

Rythme cardiaque à 60, tension 13/6...

Demain bilan sanguin pour faire sérieux.

Pour le reste, rien ne bouge, et surtout pas ce journaliste sans envergure. Il est propre, le "quatrième pouvoir" à la botte des élus !

----------


## shdjld

Fais gaffe tout de même, la santé n'a pas de prix!

----------


## Segusia52

Ben oui, mais faire gaffe...le seul moyen serait d'arrêter, et avoir vécu tout ça pour rien. Non, trop tôt encore.

----------


## shdjld

9kg, c'est pas anodin, tout de même.

----------


## Segusia52

C'est à dire que je vois pas d'issue...

----------


## armandine

Le problème c'est que l'issue risque de t'être imposée par ton corps et la sauvegarde de ta vie. A moins d'être la femme bionique. Et il faut que tu préserves ta vie parce que des humains comme toi ont forcément plein de bonnes et belles choses à faire sur cette planète.

----------


## titia20090

Ségusia : tu dis toi même que l'humanité est pourrie.... Ta cause est noble, mais penses-tu sincèrement que ta grève de la faim va changer quelque chose? Les mecs que tu cherches à faire plier, je les vois davantage en train de se bidonner sur cette inconnue qui risque sa vie pour "du matériel" (pour reprendre les termes précédemment utilisés) plutôt qu'à se pencher sérieusement sur la question. 
Je veux dire.... Ils ont tout intérêt à l'ignorer ta grève de la faim... Soit tu craques et tu abandonnes (ils auront gagné) soit tu continues et tu meurs (ils seront pénards et auront gagné aussi). 
Personne ne leur tombera dessus pour meurtre. C'est toi qu'on humiliera "elle s'est suicidée pour *ça* la pauvre femme". 

Honnêtement, je comprends tout à fait ton combat et son enjeu, mais je doute fortement que la "simple vie" d'un humain puisse changer la donne. Certains s'immolent par le feu, d'autres se suicident à l'arme à feu etc... Je n'ai pas l'impression que leurs messages aient jamais été entendus. 

Les gens haut placés, pour les faire plier, faut trouver un moyen de leur faire du tort à eux. "Une inconnue va mourir par ma faute? Et alors?"..... "Mettre MA réputation en danger? Oh putain là ça devient grave je m'active...".

----------


## Segusia52

> Les mecs que tu cherches à faire plier, je les vois davantage en train de se bidonner sur cette inconnue qui risque sa vie pour "du matériel" (pour reprendre les termes précédemment utilisés) plutôt qu'à se pencher sérieusement sur la question.


Justement, une discrimination vis à vis de la Loi, est-ce du "matériel" ?

Rosa Parks voulait-elle matériellement une place de bus ? Ou SA place ?




> Les gens haut placés, pour les faire plier, faut trouver un moyen de leur faire du tort à eux. "Une inconnue va mourir par ma faute? Et alors?"..... "Mettre MA réputation en danger? Oh putain là ça devient grave je m'active...".


D'autant que leur réputation, elle est déjà 'achement écornée sur d'autres affaires. Hélas, je vis dans un département de lâches.


Là aussi, la diffusion est muselée...par eux !

----------


## titia20090

J'ai bien compris qu'il ne s'agissait pas tant de l'aspect matériel que de la dénonciation des injustices au sein même de ce qu'on appelle justement "la justice". 

Seulement, pour combattre cette noble cause, tu te bases sur un fait concret (le vandalisme et la future démolition du baraquement) qui malheureusement n'interpelle pas grand monde. Et, sans vraiment prendre conscience du problème que tu soulèves sur le fond, c'est CET évènement précis que les gens retiennent. 
Et si on peut comprendre qu'on se mette en danger pour changer positivement le monde, on le comprend moins quand il s'agit de sauver un monument. 

Pour Rosa Parks, qu'il s'agisse du problème de fond ou bien de l'histoire du bus en elle-même, on s'attaquait à l'humain en tant que tel, donc c'était forcément plus facile de s'identifier (toute la communauté noire) ou de se sentir concerné (tous les êtres humains). 

Les bishnois avaient en leur temps réussi à faire plier le roi.... Mais après 363 morts tout de même!  Si Amrita Dévi, la 1ere bishnois à s'être accrochée à un arbre, n'avait pas été suivie par tant d'autres, elle serait morte en vain et les arbres auraient été abattus. 

Une seule vie perdue ou abimée ne suffit pas à changer l'histoire. Il faut un mouvement de foule... Si tu es toute seule face aux puissants, ton combat est malheureusement perdu d'avance. 
Sans compter qu'avec la grève de la faim, le compte à rebours est lancé.... en ta défaveur malheureusement. Eux pourront tenir indéfiniment, te balader jusqu'à décembre s'ils le veulent. Ton corps ne tiendra pas jusque là.

----------


## Segusia52

> Pour Rosa Parks, qu'il s'agisse du problème de fond ou bien de l'histoire du bus en elle-même, on s'attaquait à l'humain en tant que tel, donc c'était forcément plus facile de s'identifier (toute la communauté noire) ou de se sentir concerné (tous les êtres humains).


Moi, je crois surtout que sur le coup, elle n'est pas allée plus loin dans sa réflexion que : "je suis fatiguée, j'en ai marre... foutez-moi la paix !"
La suite ne lui a plus appartenu.

Qui, ici, accepterait d'être exproprié, et menacé de poursuites s'il refuse  ?

 Bon, ben voilà... Un mois, ça n'était pas si difficile.
Allez hop, on continue  ::

----------


## armandine

En fait, et je vais peut-être l'expliquer d'une façon simpliste, c'est toujours la même chose. Il y a la voix de la raison (celle de titia20090 avec laquelle je suis totalement d'accord) et il y a la voix du coeur (la tienne que je comprends à 100 %). Et le souci c'est que tu as en face de toi de gros salopards visiblement très pourris et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de personne qui sont derrière toi, d'autant plus que ta démarche n'est pas expliquée clairement et objectivement dans les médias ni les journaux (pour justement te faire plier) ou du moins pas de la façon dont il faudrait pour mobiliser les foules.

----------


## Segusia52

Justement, tant que j'ai mis en avant le sauvetage du baraquement et de mon espace boisé classé, tout ça très "politiquement korek", j'ai eu droit à un suivi spontané et une dizaine d'articles avec de jolies photos. Mais dès qu'il a été question des magouilles des élus à l'origine de tout, c'est la censure.

Donc les premiers "sujets" m'ont servi de produit d'appel pour arriver à en dire plus...au compte-goutte.

Ma convocation à la Gendarmerie (à qui je n'ai rien à reprocher : ils sont des pions, comme beaucoup) n'était qu'une tentative d'intimidation du Procureur pour que je la ferme.

Maintenant, je prends le risque d'un an d'emprisonnement et 15000 euros d'amende...car j'ai refusé les relevés signalétiques (photos et empreintes)  lors de mon audition libre à la Gendarmerie.

M'en fous : je n'ai pas de sous, et au moins, je serai logée.

Je leur ai dit qu'ils auront mes empreintes quand ils me montreront celles des salopards qui ont détruit 100 m² de ma propriété, et me suis référée à la Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme (art. 6 et 17), et de la Constitution de 1958.

Art 17 : "La Loi doit être la même pour tous, soit qu'elle protège, soit qu'elle punisse."

On se serait cru dans un feuilleton US.

Comme ça, ce sont de grands mots, mais à la Cour européenne à Strasbourg, ça comptera.

Faut reconnaître que mon interviewer a retranscrit mot à mot mes dires :

_"Un expert n'est pas Dieu sur terre"_ et _"la Préfète fait la morte"._

Ils m'ont aussi demandé si j'avais un mandat électif. c'est à dire que si un élu doit être inculpé, il faut penser à assurer l'intérim (enfin, vu de ma fenêtre, c'est surtout pour ne pas toucher aux élus)... 

Je lui ai donc dit : "chouette, s'il y a enquête, une place va se libérer à la mairie de Langres, une autre à la Présidence de la Communauté de communes."

----------


## Kyt's

> Ben oui, mais faire gaffe...le seul moyen serait d'arrêter, et avoir vécu tout ça pour rien. Non, trop tôt encore.


Entre le "trop tôt" et le "trop tard", tu as encore la possibilité de choisir.

----------


## Segusia52

Ben oui, l'instant présent qu'il faut vivre plein pot !  :Smile:

----------


## Segusia52

Rencontré ce matin, en allant à l'hosto faire un bilan sanguin, le journaliste du coin. Lui ai dit ma façon de penser.
Effectivement, il n'a pas la parole.

La mairesse de Langres (parachutée en tant qu'ancienne suppléante d'un député qui fut ministre) refuse de le recevoir.

Et comme je le sentais, même la Gendarmerie en a marre de ce qui se passe ici.

----------


## shdjld

Attention les limites de survie sont atteintes lorsque 30 à 50 % des protéines sont consommées

----------


## Segusia52

Je n'ai encore pas attaqué "le muscle"...et je me sens bien. C'est d'ailleurs étrange... Pourtant je ne triche pas, à part ce soir une douzaine de mûres...pas encore mûres, trouvées en forêt.

----------


## Segusia52

Pour la petite histoire, Madame le Maire de Langres qui ne veut pas "s'exprimer" sur l'affaire est ...médecin !

----------


## Segusia52

Reçu à l'instant mon bilan sanguin : 

43 points de contrôle, 100 % normaux  ::   ::  :Pom pom girl: 

Sauf à ce qu'ils se soient gourés de client, je vais devenir un cas d'école pour la science...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Cà en est où ?

----------


## Segusia52

Ça en est que, comme je l'ai écrit sur ma dernière MAJ de la pétition :

_Sont au courant de ma démarche et de ses motifs : la Préfète (qui fait la morte), la députée (trop occupée à faire de la politique médiatique), le Procureur (sans commentaire), la Gendarmerie (qui n'y peut rien, malgré sa bonne volonté), la Présidente de la Communauté de Communes du Grand Langres (quon ne dérange surtout pas pour si peu), la Maire de Langres (qui refuse de sexprimer) et sa Police (transparente et aux ordres), et la presse locale (muselée)....et personne n'a le plus élémentaire courage de regarder la vérité en face, à savoir que ce quil se passe est politique, au sens le plus répugnant du terme, et que je suis dans la machine à broyer.

Langres ? Cest du propre !

_

----------


## Segusia52

Je viens d'entendre un reportage où ils "gèrent" comme moi : tisane ou thé sucré (les vaches : ils ont du miel !!  :: ); jus de citron.

L'un parle de vinaigre ?? Et aussi d'argile : ça, je pense que c'est une grosse connerie pour les intestins de quelqu'un qui justement ne mange pas...  :: 

Un troisième se permet un bouillon de légumes le soir. Je commence à y songer...sauf que je n'ai plus rien en réserve.

Des jours que je fantasme sur..un oeuf à la coque !!!

----------


## Liolia

L'argile c'est pour combler les carences en minéraux, et justement quand on fait une cure d'argile il est recommandé de manger le moins possible. Et c'est très bon pour la flore intestinale.

----------


## Segusia52

...OK, mais entre une cure d'argile ou un jeûne et presque 40 jours de grève de la faim ?

Depuis hier soir, je prends du bouillon de ce que j'ai, c'est à dire pommes de terres et ortie (pas trop la saison, mais c'est quand même bourré de bonnes choses). Ceci en raison de vertiges avant-hier matin...Besoin de potassium.

Plus toujours des boissons sucrées, car la digestion est grande consommatrice d'énergie.

----------


## Segusia52

Reçu à l'instant un appel de la Gendarmerie (par un sympathisant protection animale) qui vient m'annoncer que j'ai enfin mon article dans le Journal de la Haute-Marne. En fait, ils sont bien les seuls à s'inquiéter de ma santé, et ça fait chaud au coeur. Il veut que je les tienne au courant s'il y a des suites positives.
Quand je dis que je suis une star chez eux  :: 

J'appelle mon réseau de mamies abonnées pour qu'on me le réserve. Vais pas faire 40 bornes pour acheter leur prose.

Reste à savoir comment le sujet est développé, et si ça ne va pas enrager les élues qui vont précipiter les choses.

Quoi qu'il advienne, à partir de maintenant, elles ont la honte d'avoir laissé passer 40 jours sans réagir. Et je ne les lâcherai pas.

Je vois sur le Net que l'article commence ainsi : 

*Le dernier carré ne veut pas se rendre*

Le baraquement US de lavenue Turenne fait lobjet dun arrêté de péril pris par le Grand Langres. Les dernières décisions de justice sont favorables à lintercommunalité qui entend procéder à la démolition. La copropriétaire a entamé une grève de la faim.Publié le 7 août 2017

----------


## France34

Waouh ! On dirait que ça commence à bouger : mieux vaut tard que jamais !

----------


## Segusia52

Pour arroser ça, j'ai avalé un petit bouillon de légumes pour mon quatre heures.  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> Waouh ! On dirait que ça commence à bouger !


Je me réveille (ai-je seulement dormi ?) très fatiguée. 

L'article est un chef-d'oeuvre de langue de bois : pas un seul mot sur les malversations, les magouilles des élues, la destruction non autorisée par l'expert. Que du baratin ! Le journaliste godillot n'a même pas mis, comme je le lui avais demandé, un contact où me joindre. Des fois que j'éclaire la lanterne des gens ...

Comme pressenti, en réaction immédiate à cet article,  je reçois ce mardi  la signification de l'ordonnance de référé ("Grand" Langres) de démolition. On voit que, à défaut d'être cultivées et a minima compétentes, ces dames lisent la Presse, et réagissent (pour une fois) au quart de tour.

A la lecture, ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'affaire (et ils sont nombreux, puisque les anciens disparaissent...) se disent que je suis une brave évaporée qui s'accroche à une lubie pour avoir la Une, et on ne devine rien des délits dont je suis victime.

Et bien entendu, plus rien du procureur...qui fait de la figuration...

BIen orchestrée, admirablement organisée, cette omerta.  :: 





Je reçois ce matin la signification de l'ordonnance de référé ("Grand" Langres). On voit que, à défaut d'être cultivées et a minima compétentes, ces dames lisent la Presse, et réagissent (pour une fois) au quart de tour.

----------


## titia20090

Ne peux tu pas toi même faire un article? En reprenant "le vrai" et en y ajoutant la vérité sur les magouilles et la peur des médias?. Il ne paraîtra pas dans la presse certes, mais avec les moyens de maintenant,  plus besoin d'être journaliste pour se faire entendre. On peut le partager sur Facebook (si tu n'as pas Facebook, on peut publier pour toi), tu peux l'imprimer et le distribuer dans toutes les boites aux lettres etc.... 
Tu peux aussi essayer de voir avec la radio (certains osent des libertés à l'oral que d'autres ne feraient jamais à l'écrit). 

42 jours putain.... Faut que ça bouge...

----------


## Segusia52

La radio, ça les intéressera quand il y aura un mort. Il n'y a que le sordide qui fait de l'audience.

L'article, je l'ai fait :http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre...-sauver-195101

FB, je n'y suis pas...

C'est une communauté de 52 communes, dans les 20 000 habitants seulement, mais avec *9* vice-présidents (et la paye qui va avec  :: , pour les acheter) qui vend au plus offrant tout le territoire, et défigure les paysages.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 42 jours putain.... Faut que ça bouge...


Et l'article parle d'un mois seulement. Ça compte, dans l'esprit du public.

----------


## mer064

Segusia, pour le journal, tu as un droit de réponse qui ne peut pas être refusé et doit apparaître tel que tu l'as écrit...

----------


## Segusia52

Marre...La journée, ça va, on s'occupe. Ce sont les nuits qui deviennent difficiles.  ::

----------


## armandine

Il y a la mélatonine en cachet pour aider à l'endormissement.

----------


## Liolia

J'ai réussi à placer un com' sur ta grêve de la faim sur le groupe fb du bien public sous l'une de leurs publications. Je sais pas si ils vont modérer ou pas, en tout cas une certaine Maryvonne Deschamp à liké...

Ah! et je viens de voir qu'elle a reposté ton article agoravox que j'avais mis dans le com'

----------


## Segusia52

Liolia,  :: 

J'espère que ce n'est pas sur la publication au sujet de l'épicière morte en activité dans sa 104 e année ??

On vient de me lire un extrait de l'article du jhm de lundi (je ne l'ai pas) : 
_
"Le Grand Langres a été prévenu de la grève de la faim entamée par Mme M. Il entend faire preuve de prudence, notamment en n'avançant aucune date de démolition, afin d'éviter un possible drame"._

Depuis le 29 juin, ils sont au courant...et pas un signe, ne serait-ce que pour prendre position. Alors la "prudence", ça consiste en quoi ?? Attendre que je sois assez faible pour ne plus m'opposer ?

----------


## Liolia

Non non, j'ai choisi un fait divers sobre.

----------


## Segusia52

La grand-mère n'était pas sobre ? Donc, le Petit Kir quotidien, ça conserve bien  ::

----------


## Liolia

Faut croire que oui!

----------


## Segusia52

Quand je pense que je n'ai pas encore pu goûter à mon vin de Mai (vin d'Aspérule) dont la bouteille me nargue tous les jours dès que j'entrouvre le frigo !!  ::

----------


## Segusia52

J'ai froid  :Frown:

----------


## Segusia52

Vous voyez, le moche, l'écoeurant, dans la vie, en politique, dans la presse, les autres médias...ou sur les forums, c'est que celui qui tient les manettes (donc un pouvoir fantoche) t'impose sa loi sans droit de réponse.

Un peu comme un procès où tu es "convié" à venir débattre en contradictoire...et où on te prie manu militari de la fermer juste après que la partie adverse ait placé en premier et librement ses arguments, même (et surtout) mensongers.

Dès que c'est ton tour d'avoir le micro, on ferme. Pratique, mais dérisoire : c'est ce qu'on appelle la démocratie, ou le pouvoir jouissif des médiocres.

On a vu des peuples massacrés de cette manière.

N'empêche, malgré toutes ces années derrière moi, je n'aurais pas cru qu'il y ait tant de perversion, de lâcheté, d'aveuglement volontaire, de partialité et de permissivité partout dans le monde, et dans tous les milieux.

Moi qui rêvait d'un phalanstère propre et serein peuplé de gens cultivés et bienveillants, je trouve partout la fange, même en PA. Et c'est bien triste.

Bon faut faire avec. Il est des urgences vitales autrement plus passionnantes qui méritent d'avaler quelques couleuvres (oh, pardon, ce sont des animaux protégés ! )

----------


## Wilo

Segusia, s'il t'arrive malheur, ils auront gagné, ils auront la voie libre. Il faut que tu reste vivante pour te battre.

----------


## Segusia52

OUI.

Quand ça sera fini - comment, je ne sais pas - plus rien ne pourra être comme avant.

C'est de toute façon une petite mort, le genre d'expérience qui dépouille la personne de ses illusions, sur les choses et les gens. Sur le respect des valeurs et le vrai courage, pas de celui qui jeûne, des "responsables".

Quand ça devient trop dur (oui, je le reconnais), je pense à ceux qui crèvent au fond des prisons, dont on ne saura jamais rien. C'est terrifiant, que cela ne soit à nos yeux qu'une fiction, pas même un fait divers.

Arrêter, mais comment ???

----------


## Wilo

je ne suis pas experte, Segusia, tu as du déjà y songer, mais n'est-il pas possible de faire faire une contre expertise pour contester l'arrêté de démolition ?

----------


## Segusia52

Sans être experte, tu as raison  :: : il y a moyen de contester en faisant appel, sauf que cela n'est pas suspensif, c'est à dire "il tombe d'abord" et ensuite on voit si on a eu raison de le faire tomber.

Je suis en train de préparer le dossier en urgence. Le plus difficile est de trouver un avocat qui n'a pas peur de dire ce qui s'est réellement passé. Il faudrait que j'en trouve un dans un autre département...mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal à conduire.

Je joue pour le moment sur la peur des élues d'être attaquées si elles font de ce fait un abus de pouvoir en allant trop vite.

----------


## Segusia52

C'est long...

----------


## Segusia52

> Segusia, pour le journal, tu as un droit de réponse qui ne peut pas être refusé et doit apparaître tel que tu l'as écrit...


Merci de l'idée : comme j'ai un peu de force, je viens de rédiger une "bombe à retardement", mais qui ne sera postée que demain (R-AR).

C'est l'article 13 de la loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la liberté de la presse (ça ne te rajeunit pas, mer064  :: )

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20170813

S'ils refusent, ou ne respectent pas les 3 jours pour publier, je leur demande des dommages et intérêts, que j'utilise pour sortir quelques bestioles de fourrière  :: .  Je risque la prison, ça crée des affinités.

----------


## Segusia52

A part ça, je cherche des infos sur cette association domiciliée *en Belgique*, en vue de saisir la CEDH. .
Pas de lien fonctionnel de contact. Existe-t-elle encore ? Quelqu'un a-t-il des échos ?

http://www.fondation-europ-handicap....ts/fr/d69.html

----------


## Zoe

FONDATION Européenne des Personnes HandicapéesAvenue de la Chasse, 135
1040 ETTERBEEK Bruxelles
Belgique
E-mail:fondation.feph@yahoo.com
E-mail (commandes):fondationfub@ymail.com

----------


## Segusia52

Zoe, j'avais vu que vous étiez de Belgique... ::  Merci ! 

Je viens d'envoyer un mini courriel "test" pour voir s'il ne me revient pas non délivré. 

Par le formulaire de contact du site, ça ne marchait pas.

Savez-vous quelque chose sur cette association ?

----------


## Zoe

Non je ne connais pas, c'est vous qui ne l'avez fait découvrir.

----------


## Segusia52

En tout cas, merci !!

 Elle est très peu référencée, ce qui est rare, alors je me pose des questions.

Je sais aussi que certaines associations actives (ou sites) français qui dérangent un peu sont plus faciles à trouver par un moteur de recherche en anglais.

----------


## Segusia52

Manuel dans la panoplie du petit gréviste de la faim : ne jamais faire ça pendant les congés.

Pas de RV chez le toubib avant jeudi.

D'aucuns diront : il y a les urgences. Pour me faire sermonner par un interne imbu de sa personne, et m'épuiser en vain à raconter mon histoire (la vraie, pas celle arrangée par le journal) ? Non, merci  ::

----------


## Segusia52

On s'amuse bien, en faisant des recherches de jurisprudence (Prud'hommes) :

_"Compte tenu du contexte dans lequel ont été tenus les propos, certes peu châtiés à l'encontre d'un salarié ayant, comme Hervé X..., le statut de cadre, les termes employés par Hervé X... soit "tu ferais bien de boulonner au lieu de te branler les couilles", alors que l'appelant rencontrait des difficultés avec les bains et la station de traitement ne peuvent constituer une injure telle qu'une mise à pied de 3 jours, soit prononcée à son encontre." _  :: 

Je rigole car c'est ma propre avocate qui a dû plaider en ces termes   :: 

N'empêche que le sieur Hervé X a récupéré au final plus de 52 000 euros alors qu'il avait été viré pour faute lourde, son employeur lui reprochant d'avoir dénoncé, comme habituel, à la DRIRE un rejet en milieu naturel d'effluents industriels.
Pour une fois, il y a une morale. Bien fait pour les pollueurs  ::

----------


## Segusia52

La Gendarmerie me téléphone à l'instant même pour savoir comment je me porte.

Bien sympa de leur part, mais aucune suite du Procureur qui a une bonne part des clés du litige en main.

----------


## Segusia52

Manuel dans la panoplie du petit gréviste de la faim : avoir un employé pour se charger à votre place du ménage, des courses, de la poste...voire de la conduite du véhicule.

Depuis quelques semaines, l'entretien de ma maison laisse à désirer, faute de forces et de motivations.

Et je tiens à ce que mon gourbi ressemble à quelque chose de civilisé, si l'on doit m'envoyer un toubib ou un(e) infirmièr(e).

Soyons anarchiste non violente, mais ne soyons pas une souillon  :: 

*Un avantage* à ne rien manger : pas de cuisine, pas de vaisselle, rien qui salisse.  ::  

En vertu de quoi vous n'avez pas à patauger à l'heure des repas sur le carrelage nouvellement lavé qui ne se décide pas à sécher  :: 

*Un petit désagrément* : marre !!! Trop long ...  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Concentration difficile, froid aux mains.

Un plus : plein de mûres bien sucrées cette année. Est-ce saboter le mouvement revendicatoire à la base, ou de la cueillette botanique, Camarade gréviste ??  ::

----------


## armandine

Moi, je ne sais pas quoi te dire Segusia......A part que tu devrais manger tes mures bien sucrées et gouter ton vin. Tu ne devrais pas te priver comme tu le fais de tes forces parce que là si tu vas trop loin, tu vas tout perdre. Tu connais le dicton "A l'impossible, nul n'est tenu". Je sais que cela peut te paraître simpliste, mais c'est réaliste et sage.
Juste comme cela....Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta "pensée/maxime" que tu as mis en bas de tes posts (c'est juste un avis que tu ne dois absolument pas mal prendre). C'est le "quoi qu'il t'en coûte" qui me gène beaucoup. Tu raisonnes  "trop" avec ton coeur (moi aussi je raisonne tout le temps avec mon coeur, mais j'ai un sage qui vit à côté de moi alors cela limite les dégâts). Mais la sagesse te dirais que si tu as le courage de te dresser, il vaut mieux avoir une armure, des armes, des chevaliers valeureux autour de toi, bref, de te protéger pour ne pas tomber et être vaincue tout de suite. Et là, je trouve que tu ne t'es pas protégée assez et que cela risque de profiter à ceux que tu combats.
Et c'est vrai que ce sont les vacances..... J'espère que tu vas trouver vite une aide ou une faille qui te permette de mettre fin à ce monstrueux combat.

----------


## Segusia52

> Moi, je ne sais pas quoi te dire Segusia......A part que tu devrais manger tes mures bien sucrées et gouter ton vin.


NON NON NON et non !! Du sucre sur les mûres, c'est une hérésie... :: 
Particulièrement cette année où elles sont  :: . Sans parler des cornouilles à profusion... 

EDIT : Je me relis. J'avais compris  qu'on parlait de rajouter du sucre aux cadeaux de Dame Nature  :: 

Pour le reste, c'est gentil, et 'achement poétique  :: . il a bien de la chance, le vieux sage.

----------


## Kyt's

Je vais être beaucoup moins poétique - mais tout aussi sage - en disant que pisser dans un violon ou dans une contrebasse -selon le potentiel de débit bien sûr, n'a jamais servi à rien.

----------


## Segusia52

> Je vais être beaucoup moins poétique - mais tout aussi sage - en disant que pisser dans un violon ou dans une contrebasse -selon le potentiel de débit bien sûr, n'a jamais servi à rien.


 ::  :: 

Si, à désaccorder ledit violon et à faire entendre un son (de cloche) différent !!

Comme disait mon Pôpa chéri , "t'occupes pas de c'qu'on joue, danse !"

----------


## duma762000

j admire ce combat si inégal. Bravo et courage.

----------


## shdjld

Danses pour toi!!, mais il arrivera un moment où tu auras permis à tes adversaires de gagner à ce régime là!
Et, il ne sera plus temps de faire barrage à une décision de m...
Le record est à 66 jours, et il en ai mort alors des mûres et du vin, c'est un moindre mal.

----------


## Segusia52

> Le record est à 66 jours


74, et c'était je crois un Irlandais en grève intégrale.

Moi je carbure depuis une semaine à la soupe de légumes (potassium, pour le coeur, qui va encore mieux qu'il y a 15 jours...) + lait sucré le soir (tryptophane, ça aide à l'endormissement).

A part ça, on a évoqué avec mon toubib comment doit se passer une reprise d'alimentation. Je n'ai rien trouvé là-dessus. Il me propose éventuellement de voir ça quand ça sera le moment avec une nutritionniste. Avez-vous déjà eu affaire à cette honorable profession ?

----------


## Segusia52

Rassurez-vous, j'ai eu un coup de mou, mais ça va mieux depuis que j'ai mes soupes de légumes quotidiennes.
J'ajoute aussi du miel à mes tisanes (soyons fous  :: ).

----------


## Segusia52

Pour un matin où je pouvais rêvasser au lit avec un bouquin, entre trois chats et un chien, voilà que ça tambourine à la porte : deux gendarmes venus voir si j'étais trépassée ou en voie de le faire.

Il y a encore en France des gens qui veillent sur la sécurité du brave peuple au fin fond des cambrousses  :: .

J'en ai profité pour faire la démonstration de ma lucidité intellectuelle encore intacte (enfin, je le crois).

La jeune femme a apprécié en toute solidarité féminine mes 14 ou 15 kg perdus, et mon désir d'en récupérer la moitié, ce qui me ramènerait au poids de mes 30 ans.  :: 

Hier soir : orgie champêtre de cornouilles bien mûres  :: 

_Les produits des cornouilles conservent une haute teneur en Vitamine C; les compotes et les confitures en contiennent entre 30 et 50 mg, teneur supérieure à celle des citrons. En plus de la Vitamine C les cornouilles renferment des sucres, de l'acide malique et tartrique, de la pectine, des tanins, de nombreuses matières minérales (calcium, et magnésium surtout...)  de la provitamine A et de la rutine. Le noyau contient jusqu'à 34% d'huile. La médecine populaire recommandait le noyau de cornouille en cas de maladie d'estomac et de diarrhée._ 

Pour les gens "de la ville": vérifiez avant de cueillir, bien qu'on puisse difficilement se tromper.

----------


## armandine

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce fruit, ni jamais vu jusqu'à présent (et pourtant je viens de la campagne ardennaise et rémoise).....Cela a quel goût approximativement ou au plus rapprochant si c'est possible ?

----------


## Segusia52

Les cornouillers préfèrent les plateaux calcaires. C'est un très bel arbuste qui malheureusement est massacré avec les haies.



Le fruit ressemble à une cerise allongée, avec un noyau ovale.

Pour le goût, je dirais un peu comme la groseille quand il n'est pas assez mûr, puis (mou) proche de la cerise sucrée, , enfin, trop mûr (rouge sombre comme sur la photo plus haut) un petit quelque chose des cerises à l'eau de vie...  :: 

 la feuille 

Il y a deux cornouillers (le mâle et le sanguin) et c'est le mâle qui donne des fruits comestibles pour nous, les renards et autres sangliers.

Le sanguin donne ceci, pour les p'tits oiseaux. 

C'était notre page culturelle, preuve que je n'ai pas encore perdu la boule...

----------


## Segusia52

Bila sanguin toujours OK, à part la ferritine qui monte un peu, annonçant que j'ai commencé à attaquer le muscle.

Ça dure, mais il faut bien considérer que je fais des extra (soupe de légumes, boissons sucrées, vitamines C, du groupe B etc).

Gênant : état nauséeux  ::

----------


## Segusia52

57 e jour : je vais finir par ne plus être crédible, en regard des statistiques...qui me vouent déjà à l'hosto.

Pourtant, je ne me suis offert depuis le début que tous les aménagements que j'ai décrits.

Je crois (j'espère) que j'ai cessé de maigrir...seule vraie carence : les protéines.

La soupe aux patates, ça ne suffit pas.  :: 

Mon appel contre le jugement ordonnant la démolition a été déposé lundi.

----------


## armandine

Pour moi, ce n'est pas ta crédibilité qui pose problème, c'est le fait que les choses ne bougent pas, que les médias n'en parle pas vraiment et que "l'adversaire" ne se manifeste pas outre mesure. Tu serais morte, cela bougerait surement beaucoup plus vite . Donc, il vaut mieux rester en vie et qu'au moins tu freines le processus et que tu donnes, au maximum, une chance à ce bâtiment de rester là où il est. Maintenant, on est toujours en août, donc les gens sont toujours en vacances......

----------


## France34

On attend le résultat de l'appel , en espérant qu'il sera accepté ; attention à votre santé !

----------


## Segusia52

J'ai fait un deal avec mon médecin : il ne me sermonne pas, en échange de quoi je m'engage à accepter d'aller à l'hosto pour des perfusions si mes analyses sont mauvaises. Or, ce n'est pas le cas.

J'ai eu il y a 10 jours des messages d'un journaliste de France3 qui était très intéressé...et qui ne donne plus signe de vie depuis qu'il a appris que des élues étaient impliquées.
Sans commentaire.

----------


## Segusia52

Je reçois à l'instant le classement sans suite de ma plainte contre les répugnants salopards qui ont détruit mon baraquement et volé mes matériaux anciens. C'était prévisible. Il a tout de même fallu pour cela 18 mois...sans qu'il y ait eu de véritable enquête !

Motif : _"les faits dénoncés ou révélés dans le cadre de cette procédure ne sont pas punis par un texte pénal"._

Il s"agirait donc d'un _"litige civil"_. Ben voyons : ils ont bousillé 100 m² d'un bâtiment par accident, comme ils auraient rayé fortuitement une carrosserie en passant.

Et moi, on me menace d'amende et de prison car j'ai refusé de donner mes empreintes et mes photos, ce qui est un délit pénal. Et ce délit-là, il va être aussi classé sans suite ?

Et ma grève de la faim, elle va passer comme nulle et non avenue ?

Mais ce sont des monstres, des pourris !!!

Donc, je continue, Je suis épuisée, je deviens faible, mais *JE CONTINUE*.

Constitution de partie civile devant le Doyen des Juges d'Instruction. Encore des semaines ou des mois...mais le nom de ce salopard d'expert sera enfin connu, malgré la protection dont il bénéficie.

En espérant que le Doyen est au-dessus de la nasse de crabes.


L'avocat qui avait été désigné pour me représenter devant le Tribunal de Grande Instance a refusé de faire figurer au dossier toutes les pièces impliquant l'expert ou les élues, malgré l'obligation que lui impose sa déontologie.
De ce fait, il a travaillé CONTRE MOI et m'a fait perdre mes chances d'être entendue !


J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide extérieure. D'un avocat courageux hors département.

Je me suis adressée à l'Association d'Aide aux Victimes qui m'a conseillée...jusqu'à ce que l'on parle du rôle des élues. Depuis, cette association fait la morte. Une de plus...

----------


## Segusia52

> On attend le résultat de l'appel , en espérant qu'il sera accepté ; attention à votre santé !


Ça peut prendre trois mois ...

----------


## France34

C' est la bataille du pot de terre contre le pot de fer  et la réalité dépasse la fiction ! Ce sont des lieus communs que j'énonce, mais ce monde-là est tellement corrompu que je crains qu'il n'y ait rien à faire ! ::

----------


## Segusia52

Et si j'en tirais un roman ou un scénario, est-ce que ce serait crédible ?
Y'a des sous à faire ... ::

----------


## France34

Certainement , et les réalisateurs se précipiteraient pour en faire un film , mais il faut garder la force de les écrire , ça ne se fait pas en 1 heure ! Mais c'est une bonne idée  ! ::

----------


## Segusia52

Eu hier et ce matin deux coups de fil de personnes de bonne volonté qui prouvent que les gens sont parfaitement lucides sur ce qu'il se passe. Encourageant.  :: 

Bon, c'est l'heure de ma 'tite soupe de légumes.  ::

----------


## shdjld

Bonne soupe!!

----------


## Segusia52

Voilà : de jour à jour, ça fait deux mois...

Manuel du petit gréviste de la faim : si vous êtes regardant sur votre esthétique, oubliez ce mode d'expression.  :: 

Etre très mince ou maigre, ça peut avoir son charme.

Maigrir de 15 kg ou plus en deux mois, et finir par ressembler de facto à un vieux pruneau desséché, c'est MOCHE !!  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Je comprends qu'on puisse survivre avec pas grand chose, quand on n'a pas le choix.

 Si tant est qu'on ne soit surtout pas privé de glucides pour l'énergie, surtout très bien hydraté.

Depuis une quinzaine de jours à la soupe de légumes deux fois par jour (+ un bol de lait sucré pour mon quatre heures si faiblesse).

Bon, manquent toujours ces fichues protéines, d'où fonte musculaire   :: 

Avantage et désavantage : j'économise des sous, mais hors de question que j'achète des vêtements, vu que je ne sais plus du tout quelle taille je fais...et quelle taille je ferai  ::

----------


## armandine

De toute façon, tu reprendras forcément du poids après....N'empêche..... tu loupes les mirabelles, délicieuses cette année..... le raisin rafraichissant, sucré et goûteux.....les figues moelleuses au doux parfum....... les noix fraiches, et les noisettes qui vont bientôt arriver.........

----------


## Segusia52

> De toute façon, tu reprendras forcément du poids après....N'empêche..... tu loupes les mirabelles, délicieuses cette année..... le raisin rafraichissant, sucré et goûteux.....les figues moelleuses au doux parfum....... les noix fraiches, et les noisettes qui vont bientôt arriver.........


..; et gnan-gnan-gnan, et gnan-gnan-gnan ! Cruelle  ::  !!!!!!!!

En fait, j'ai tout loupé depuis le 29 juin... :: , sauf ce que j'ai rencontré fortuitement dans la nature...

Alors, si je croise un mirabellier, ce serait impoli de ne pas faire hommage à ses fruits, non ?

----------


## armandine

Oui, parfaitement impoli et totalement incorrecte.....Idem pour les belles prunes Quetch.
Passer également devant un pommier arborant de magnifiques grosses pommes juteuses et sucrées serait également une offense intolérable  (qu'est ce qu'elles étaient délicieuses les pommes que je cueillais ou que je ramassais lors de mes promenades dans ma campagnes natale...... jamais je n'ai retrouvé un tel goût...)

----------


## Segusia52

> (qu'est ce qu'elles étaient délicieuses les pommes que je cueillais ou que je ramassais lors de mes promenades dans ma campagnes natale...... jamais je n'ai retrouvé un tel goût...)


Chez moi, c'était surtout les poires de toutes variétés anciennes (mon arrière grand-père était maraîcher avec plein de médailles du mérite agricole ou palmes de je ne sais plus quoi).

Dans mon bled actuel, je vais à la maraude chez les voisins les soirs de pleine lune voilée par le brouillard.  :: 

Ils laissent pourrir leurs pommes !!!!!! L'an dernier, ils ont arraché une treille au moins centenaire qui portait jusqu'en novembre  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Y'a un truc qui ne colle pas : théoriquement, je devrais déjà être à l'hosto  :: 

J'ai l'air de quoi, moi, avec mes 15 kg minimum en moins, et toujours debout ?

----------


## titia20090

Les soupes de légumes t'ont sauvée....

----------


## Segusia52

C'est effectivement ce que je crois (plus les mûres, cornouilles...et bientôt les noisettes  :: ).

Ah, oui, j'ai aussi piqué deux mirabelles à l'étalage au siouper markit, et quelques grains de raisin, la faute à la tentatrice sans coeur plus haut  :: .

----------


## Segusia52

Ça y est : le doyen des juges d'instruction est saisi pour que ma plainte ne soit pas classée sans suite, mais qu'il y ait une vraie enquête. 

On va voir s'il tient la route et fait son devoir dans ce sac de noeuds. 

Ça devient très diffiicile...Je fatigue vraiment. Nausées permanentes.

----------


## duma762000

courage, peut être une lumière au bout du tunnel. Mais quelle ténacité, chapeau bas

----------


## titia20090

Heu.... C'est clair que là,  ça force le respect ! Mais fais gaffe à toi Ségusia, ça devient beaucoup beaucoup trop long... 
Je croise tout pour que la situation se débloque rapidement,  et en ta faveur..... 
(ne peux tu pas t'autoriser au moins un vrai gros repas pour te requinquer un peu? Ou peut-être que ça ne serait pas bon.....Je n'y connais rien).

----------


## Segusia52

> (ne peux tu pas t'autoriser au moins un vrai gros repas pour te requinquer un peu?


Il parait que c'est déconseillé. Il faut réapprendre en douceur. 

Après coup, je me dis qu'il faut être frappadingue pour se lancer dans ce genre de truc. :: 

Manuel du petit gréviste de la faim : soyez très organisé et entouré, sinon les obligations du quotidien deviennent ingérables (ne serait-ce que changer la litière du chat ou aller à la poste), et au final il y a des risques physiques.

----------


## Segusia52

Vraiment difficile... :: 

Quand je pense que pour un banal problème de paperasserie CAF ou Sécu, on fait la Une, et que ça réagit illico...

Depuis ce midi, je rajoute des lentilles dans la soupe de légumes, sinon je vais tomber dans les pommes, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le but, vu que personne ne viendrait me ramasser.

----------


## Segusia52

Reçu ce matin un coup de fil du Major de la Gendarmerie pour savoir si je suis morte.
Ben non...Raté ! 
Je suis encore mieux gardée que les bijoux de la Couronne dans la Tour de Londres...Enfin, certains bijoux...

----------


## armandine

Oui, mais contrairement à eux, tu n'es pas en pierre et tu n'es pas éternelle.....
Je rejoins titia20090 qui te dit de faire très attention maintenant car effectivement cela devient beaucoup trop long. 
Tu as des besoins vitaux en tant qu'être vivant et humain et là tu es en train de les mettre à trop rude épreuve. Parce que perdre 15 Kg en si peu de temps, à la limite, cela n'est pas grave...... mais à force, ce sont tous tes organes vitaux que tu commences à sérieusement à déséquilibrer et à priver de leurs ressources qui les font bien fonctionner. Pas terrible déjà la fonte musculaire..... et puis les reins ne vont certainement pas te dire merci non plus ...... et le jour où ton corps en aura assez de ces privations et de tous ces mauvais fonctionnements en chaine, il dira tout naturellement stop....... et tu te retrouveras.... dans le caca
Et tu n'auras rien gagné dans tout cela........ mais les autres si, forcément.
Alors, moi, je te dis..... met dans ta soupe de légumes de GROS morceaux de pomme de terre, de GROS morceaux de carottes..... et sur des tartines de pain, du miel ou de la pate à tartiner au chocolat ou de la bonne confiture........ et reprend progressivement la nourriture...... Parce que le jour où le si gentil gendarme te passera un coup de fil et que tu ne pourras plus répondre parce que tu seras dans les vapes, ce ne sera pas la même chanson

----------


## titia20090

Vui vui, je plussoie Armandine.
Sans compter qu'en plus, tu n'es plus (et heureusement!) en grève de la faim stricte. Tes détracteurs peuvent s'en donner à cur joie "quoi? 76 jours de grève et elle tient encore debout? C'est impossible... Ha? Elle mange 2 soupes de légumes par jour? Ben elle n'est pas en grève de la faim alors, elle suit juste un régime végétarien". (Quand tu dis soupe de légumes, c'est une VRAIE soupe de légume ou juste un bouillon? Parce que dans le 1er cas, tu ne devrais pas te sentir aussi faible... Mine de rien une vraie soupe de légumes, c'est un plat à part entière). 

Si tout le monde a laissé passer autant de temps sans réagir, c'est bien que ce n'est pas la bonne méthode non? Tu t'épuises de plus en plus chaque jour, et tu n'as eu aucun retour si ce n'est un "encore vivante?" de la gendarmerie (je trouve cet appel très déplacé soit dit en passant.... Se réveiller aussi longtemps après juste pour vérifier que la personne "est toujours en vie", c'est une honte). 

Ca ne marchera pas Ségusia, je sais qu'après tout ce combat ce n'est pas ce que tu voudrais entendre, mais il va falloir te rendre à l'évidence et t'occuper de ta santé plutôt que des magouilles des hauts placés.

(punaise moi qui n'arrive même pas à perdre ces foutus 4kg qui me rendent folle, je ne comprends même pas comment, par ta seule volonté, tu as pu te priver de nourriture si longtemps... SI je pouvais, je t'enverrais ma graisse pour que tu tapes dedans au lieu d'attaquer tes muscles!)

----------


## armandine

Segusia coucou Comment vas tu aujourd'hui ? 
En fait je viens encore pour te narguer. .......Il y a encore de très très bonnes mirabelles (mais c'est bientôt fini), de bonnes pèches bio et des nectarines....., des figues.... les noisettes et les noix fraiches arrivent (tu sais, il y en a de super bonnes grosses que l'on appelle des "têtes de lapin"). Mais crois moi c'est vraiment très gentiment que je te parles de tout cela.
Je voudrais bien que ce triste épisode s'arrête pour toi et que tu arrêtes de te torturer. Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on a perdu une bataille que l'on a perdu la guerre (comme le dirait si bien un général). Réfléchi segusia, tu auras surement d'autres occasions de leur pourrir la vie et peut-être d'une façon plus efficace et sans te mettre en danger. Et peut-être avec un groupe ou des associations.... 
Je pense que lorsqu'on voit qu'une route que l'on a choisi ne conduit pas au but fixé (et malheureusement malgré toute la motivation que l'on peut avoir), il faut savoir s'arrêter et changer de direction (même si cela parait être extrêmement dur)

----------


## Segusia52

> SI je pouvais, je t'enverrais ma graisse pour que tu tapes dedans au lieu d'attaquer tes muscles!)


Sans vouloir être désobligeante, tant qu'à faire, je ne me sens pas encore le goût de devenir cannibale  ::  !




> et tu n'as eu aucun retour si ce n'est un "encore vivante?" de la gendarmerie (je trouve cet appel très déplacé soit dit en passant.... Se réveiller aussi longtemps après juste pour vérifier que la personne "est toujours en vie", c'est une honte).


Ah non, là c'est moi qui me suis très mal exprimée. Ils se déplacent si je ne réponds pas au téléphone (souvent marre de répondre aux pubs !), ou m'appellent quasi toutes les semaines pour me demander si j'ai du nouveau.
Le "encore vivante", c'est moi qui le dis.

Il y a parmi ces personnes qui s'inquiètent quelqu'un qui a été confronté de très près au drame d'une jeune fille anorexique, et sa compassion n'est pas de "routine".

Je leur ai avoué, pour les deux mirabelles piquées au siouper markit.

Ils m'ont répondu :"ah, c'était donc vous sur la vidéo !"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Segusia52

> les noisettes et les noix fraiches arrivent (tu sais, il y en a de super bonnes grosses que l'on appelle des "têtes de lapin").


Les "têtes de lapin", je ne connaissais pas. Il y a bien des "culs-de-chiens", qui sont des nèfles.

----------


## titia20090

Une semaine s'est écoulée depuis ton dernier message sur ce post. 
Où en es-tu? Comment te sens tu? 
On ne se connait même pas et pourtant, j'en suis à penser à toi dans mes moments de cogitation nocturnes, et je t'avoue que je m'inquiète de plus en plus pour toi...

----------


## shdjld

Elle en est où la Wonder gréviste!!!

----------


## Segusia52

"Toujours debout", comme chanterait Renaud.  :: 

Désolée pour le suivi en pointillé : j'étais partie hier en triple sauvetage (un de prévu sur quoi deux se sont greffés), bref on est trois de plus à la maison : trois queues, 12 pattes, 4 branchies et une paire d'oreilles velues.

Devinez koikèsse ??  :: 

...puis j'ai bossé sur un truc à rendre jusqu'à trois heures du mat'...Claquée !

----------


## Segusia52

97 e jour aujourd'hui, mais grâce aux adaptations de régime que je reviendrai décrire demain (plein de démarches qui se bousculent comme des noix secouées dans un panier à salade).

Vais voir mon toubib demain. Cessé de maigrir, je crois.

----------


## armandine

Ben de toute façon t'a déjà intérêt à garder de l'énergie ne serait ce que pour les pauvres petites bestioles que tu as sauvées très récemment........ et pour le reste.

----------


## Segusia52

> Ben de toute façon t'a déjà intérêt à garder de l'énergie ne serait ce que pour les pauvres petites bestioles que tu as sauvées très récemment........ et pour le reste.


Elles m'ont rendu un grand service, ces bestioles : depuis que je les ai récupérées, je pense à autre chose, et c'est comme un grand bol d'air pur dans ce quotidien pénible.


Donc tension un peu basse, mais OK. Coeur un peu lent...Potassium conseillé (bananes, chocolat  :: ). Des idées ?

Je crois que je ne maigris plus (17 kg, on va dire que ça suffit).

----------


## armandine

Oui, bien je pense que c'est tout à fait réciproque car tu leur as rendu également un très grand service en leur permettant de tomber dans des mains bienveillantes et je pense plus particulièrement au Lériot. 
C'est pour cela qu'il faut toujours garder son énergie et préserver sa santé car il y a toujours sur cette terre des êtres sans défense qui ont besoin de quelqu'un qui va les sauver d'un affreux destin et pour eux tu es leur sauveur.

----------


## Segusia52

Voudrais bien un sauveur qui me dorlote et me nourrisse aussi bien moi !!   :: 

Au fait, j'ai piqué 3 grains de raisin à l'étalage pour Aloys(ia) : un Chasselas, un gros "Italia" et un Muscat ! Gâté(e) pourri(e), le (la) gaillard(e) !

Et j'ai goûté l'épine-vinette sauvage : goût de groseille ayant mijoté dans le jus de citron. Il paraît qu'on en fait des confitures. Faut pas lésiner sur le sucre...

https://www.196flavors.com/fr/epine-vinette/

----------


## shdjld

La confiture est très bonne - tu sucres en fonction de ton goût, moi perso, je préfère du sucre roux et un peu de cannelle.

----------


## shdjld

elle en est où la Warrior??

----------


## shdjld

STP réponds!!!
Le silence est angoissant.

----------


## Liolia

Segu t'en es ou? Je vois bien que t'interviens sur le forum, donc je me doute que tu survis à ta grève de la faim, mais le reste?

----------


## Segusia52

Bonjour mes enfants !  :: 

Désolée d'avoir oublié de donner des nouvelles.

Les journées et une bonne partie des nuits ne suffisent plus pour faire face à tout.

Grève de la faim "aménagée" : 4 bien grosses soupes par jour et deux oeufs, une pomme ou une orange... depuis... Quand ??? Sans doute ma dernière visite chez le toubib. Je ne tiens plus le compte.

 Et mon titre : "grève de la faim au rabais" ? Que mettre ?

Stabilisée. Fini de maigrir (19 kg en moins, ça suffit, non ?) mais, en décalage et en toute logique, chute de cheveux impressionnante ce mois. M***e !  ::  Je le savais pourtant, mais ça fait toujours un choc.

Une copine qui s'est "enveloppée" va me filer des pantalons quasi-neufs, et comme elle a très bon goût  :: . Toujours ça de pris pour mes pauvres... :: 

Je vais essayer d'en mettre plus long bientôt.

----------

